# Craftsman 536-881800 snowthrower issue



## 7-UP BILL (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi, I acquired a 2004 snowthrower w/ 8HP Intek engine that does not run. The unit was used one season, then my neighbor had issues with it, (starting). There seems to be a red wire with what looks like a transistor on it that's not connected to anything. The end looks like it broke off of something. For the life of me, I can't locate where it goes. It's coming from under the fuel tank next to the starter. I removed the tank and ON/OFF switch cover. The switch has both wires connected. It also cranks with the starter. Can you help?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

The item in question is a diode. In small engines they are used to sort of convert AC into DC. The engine it has may have also been used with something with a battery.

I doubt it has anything to do with the engine being hard to start.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Any chance the former owner hit something and distorted the shear-key that holds the flywheel in place??

Only used 1 season but an '04 model could be a fuel problem....carb could be gummed up from 'fermenting' fuel. Got any spark at all??


----------



## 7-UP BILL (Nov 4, 2013)

Checked again tonite and it has no spark. I removed the throttle bar, and removed silver plate in pic. The wire goes to, I guess, a magneto? inside the flywheel. I removed carb, tank, etc and cleaned everything out. Fuel was like varnish. I have a feeling that this wire is my problem. I did notice that the build date of the machine is 10/04, but the engine says ( sticker on fuel tank) it conforms to 2006 Cali specs. I don't think he had the engine replaced.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Still betting that the loose wire has nothing to do with no spark. What is the model number off the engine ?

Try disconnecting the black wire that is on the off/on switch, now check for spark.

Still no spark? Try a brand new plug.

Oh, moved to small engine forum

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

> Try disconnecting the black wire that is on the off/on switch, now check for spark.


Sounds like good advice to me. You can also check continuity with both wires disconnected......when it is switched to 'run' there should be 0 continuity. Any chance the wires have been reversed??


----------



## 7-UP BILL (Nov 4, 2013)

I disconnected the black wire from the ON/OFF switch and cranked it. Viola, spark. Does this mean the switch is bad? One other odd thing is that the engine has no throttle lever to adjust engine speed. There is a rod coming from the throttle on the carb to an arm w/ a spring. If you look in the pics you can see it up top. Is something missing or is this a fixed rpm unit? My 6hp Lawn Boy w/ B&S engine is like that. Thanks for all your help so far. :thumb: BTW the model number on engine is 12E114 0268 E1.


----------



## 7-UP BILL (Nov 4, 2013)

SABL said:


> Any chance the former owner hit something and distorted the shear-key that holds the flywheel in place??
> 
> Only used 1 season but an '04 model could be a fuel problem....carb could be gummed up from 'fermenting' fuel. Got any spark at all??


There's nothing to hit at his house. Flywheel turns perfectly and isn't loose. He lives right next door. The reason it sat was not the fuel problem, it just wouldn't start anymore.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Also, check the crimp of the terminal for the red wire on the switch. If the bare wire doesn't fill the crimp, that diode may have been connected to that.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Either the switch is bad or some thing else has a kill safety switch. Can't think what else would have a safety switch on a snow blower.

Snow blowers will not have a throttle, they are governor controlled.
Never mess with the linkage unless you know what you are doing.

On newer snow blowers I would not worry about a engine shear pin.
The auger shear pin (s) will break first, plus they are belt driven.

BG


----------



## 7-UP BILL (Nov 4, 2013)

I removed the ON/OFF switch, changed the oil and added fresh fuel. Cranked it and it started. Runs for a short time then stalls out. Is it normal for the engine to go to full speed when it starts up? I noticed the throttle butterfly moved to full when it started. I think maybe I didn't clean carb as good as I thought. I ordered a new ON/OFF switch from my local shop. BTW, I taped up that loose wire with the diode real good and hid it next to starter where I found it. Any more insight into why it stalls now? Thanks for your help, it's most appreciated.


----------



## 7-UP BILL (Nov 4, 2013)

Basementgeek said:


> Snow blowers will not have a throttle, they are governor controlled.
> Never mess with the linkage unless you know what you are doing.
> 
> 
> BG


I have another Craftsman snowblower from 1997 with a 9HP Tecumseh engine that has a throttle adjusting lever. This is the first snowblower I've ever seen that doesn't have one, that's why I commented on it. I really don't work on small engines that much, but give me a car engine and I'll build it with my eyes closed. Pics of my BIG toy.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would pick up a carb rebuild for it. On the fast RPM, no it should not run any faster at start up. That sounds like linkage problem or the governor inside the engine broke/not working.

BG


----------



## 7-UP BILL (Nov 4, 2013)

Basementgeek said:


> I would pick up a carb rebuild for it. On the fast RPM, no it should not run any faster at start up. That sounds like linkage problem or the governor inside the engine broke/not working.
> 
> BG


When I noticed the butterfly moving to full speed on start up, I also noticed it came back to "idle" when it shut down. What exactly is it supposed to do? As it has no throttle control, this seems like the only way it should work.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

The red wire is to charge the battery or most likely to run lights, it's 12 + vdc. It has nothing to do with running or spark, just tape it off. You're engine may have a low oil shut down on it, follow the wire from the coil to see if it goes to a different switch before the on/off switch.

With no throttle the engine does run at a fixed speed. The governor spring is applying force to open the throttle and the governor arm (rod) is trying to close it, the strength of the speed controls the max RPM's. With the engine stopped the throttle should be in a wide open (full) position.


----------



## 7-UP BILL (Nov 4, 2013)

k2skier said:


> The red wire is to charge the battery or most likely to run lights, it's 12 + vdc. It has nothing to do with running or spark, just tape it off. You're engine may have a low oil shut down on it, follow the wire from the coil to see if it goes to a different switch before the on/off switch.
> 
> With no throttle the engine does run at a fixed speed. The governor spring is applying force to open the throttle and the governor arm (rod) is trying to close it, the strength of the speed controls the max RPM's. With the engine stopped the throttle should be in a wide open (full) position.


This makes sense. I think when I removed the governor arm, I replaced it with the governor in the wrong position. Going to reset it this weekend. Going to reclean the carb too. Thanks again to all who answered.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Remember next time to always take pictures of the linkage before you messing with it.

Repair manuals are not free.

BG


----------



## 7-UP BILL (Nov 4, 2013)

Basementgeek said:


> Remember next time to always take pictures of the linkage before you messing with it.
> 
> Repair manuals are not free.
> 
> BG


The linkage was attached properly. The "bar" it attaches to coming from the engine is not set properly. Minor set back.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

That is to the guts of engine, very important.

BG


----------

